# Middle of the Night Prayers and Getting Back to Sleep



## PaperClip (Apr 30, 2007)

Ok. I am an intercessor. There I said it out loud. I finally admit that this is one area that I am anointed in.... (Whew....)

Question: For a time I would wake up at 3 a.m. to pray for an hour and then go back to sleep. I would wake up at that time because there's much power in praying at the time of morning. But when I would try to go back to sleep, I would experience an intense mind battle to the point where it would be very difficult to get back to sleep. 

I have an idea of what's going on (at least I believe I do).... Any advice on how to get overcome this?


----------



## klb120475 (Apr 30, 2007)

I too am an intercessor. Living the life of an intercessor can be difficult at times yet rewarding. We are called to stand in the gap for others, and at often times forgetting to go before the Lord for ourselves. 

I am familar with the intense mind battle you are referring to. Often times after I've woken up out of my sleep and have prayed for someone, it can be difficult to fall back asleep. It's during those times that I ask the Holy Spirit to assist me with falling back to sleep peacefully. There are also times when I just have to tell my mind "peace, be still".


----------



## blackmaven (Apr 30, 2007)

I would suggest a nice hot bath or get a drink.


----------



## Beauty4Ashes (Apr 30, 2007)

What do you mean when you say battle?  Please elaborate this might help me if I you mean what I think you mean...


----------



## PaperClip (Apr 30, 2007)

shaffawn said:
			
		

> What do you mean when you say battle? Please elaborate this might help me if I you mean what I think you mean...


 
Lots of thoughts... negative thoughts...bombardment...no peace....headaches occasionally....

It reminds me of how my dad explained football to me. He said that the players want to hit the opposing team so hard that the opposing team is afraid to play for fear of the hit. It's like the enemy wants to make the time after prayer so difficult to manage to discourage me from praying again....

I do eventually get to sleep, but either I oversleep or I wake up tired. I'm hoping that the Lord is more gracious than that esp. after I obeyed to pray that He would grant me enough rest to function the next day...even if it's only for a couple of hours....


----------



## dreamer26 (Apr 30, 2007)

I am also an intercessor and I didn't know it until 3 years ago.  I use to wonder why am I waking up and 2 and 3 in the morning to pray for people.

When I pray and pray a earnest heart felt prayer with tears I notice I fall back to sleep.

When I just go through the motions of prayer but maybe not really putting my all into it.  I'm up til it's time for work.

So for me the key is pray like heaven depends on it. (Not all loud but with urgency and heart felt.

That's about all I can add.


----------



## star (Apr 30, 2007)

Anoint your bed the devil is trying to discourage you from getting up. So, he is making it hard to sleep again so you will be mad you got up in the first place. I have the same problem from time to time and I get my oil out and anoint bed in Jesus name and it works everytime. You must perioidic anoint bed maybe every few days or when lead by God. By the way say a prayer for me Ms. Intercessor when you get up I need favor from God with my career battle and court case. God mainly speaks to his leaders between the hours of 2-4 am and of course other times of day too but from 2-4am is a very intimate time for God.


----------



## PaperClip (Apr 30, 2007)

I usually get up out of the bed and go to another part of the house to pray so that I'm not tempted to get back in the bed! I usually don't have a problem getting up...it's getting back to sleep when there is a challenge. But I believe God!

I like the suggestion to pray and anoint my bed, though.

And I pray and agree with Star for favor concerning her career and the court case. Dear Father God in the Name of the Lord Jesus Christ, I thank You for Star today and thank You for Your favor to be with her as she goes forth in these situations. Thank You for being her advocate, her avenger. Thank You for giving her strength and peace that passes all understanding and for guarding her heart and mind in You. Thank You for granting her wisdom and for ordering her words and ordering her steps. Thank You for blessing her with discernment and for covering her. You are Star's light and salvation. She shall not be in fear for You have not given her the spirit of fear but of power, love and a sound mind. I thank You that she shall return to us with a GOOD, VICTORIOUS REPORT in Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## star (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the prayer. I was clear that you do not have a problem getting up but getting back to sleep. What I meant was at least for me when I cannot get back to sleep sometimes I am little upset I got up in the first place so I anoint my bed and normally I fall to sleep when I get back in. I do not anoint it all the time but only if notice I am having a problem either getting up or falling back to sleep. I tell that blessed oil has some power in because of Jesus.



			
				RelaxerRehab said:
			
		

> I usually get up out of the bed and go to another part of the house to pray so that I'm not tempted to get back in the bed! I usually don't have a problem getting up...it's getting back to sleep when there is a challenge. But I believe God!
> 
> I like the suggestion to pray and anoint my bed, though.
> 
> And I pray and agree with Star for favor concerning her career and the court case. Dear Father God in the Name of the Lord Jesus Christ, I thank You for Star today and thank You for Your favor to be with her as she goes forth in these situations. Thank You for being her advocate, her avenger. Thank You for giving her strength and peace that passes all understanding and for guarding her heart and mind in You. Thank You for granting her wisdom and for ordering her words and ordering her steps. Thank You for blessing her with discernment and for covering her. You are Star's light and salvation. She shall not be in fear for You have not given her the spirit of fear but of power, love and a sound mind. I thank You that she shall return to us with a GOOD, VICTORIOUS REPORT in Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## missvi (May 1, 2007)

dreamer26 said:
			
		

> I am also an intercessor and I didn't know it until 3 years ago. I use to wonder why am I waking up and 2 and 3 in the morning to pray for people.
> 
> When I pray and pray a earnest heart felt prayer with tears I notice I fall back to sleep.


 
 This happens to me all the time!
I get up and start praying for people at 4:00am or 5:45 am.
Most times, I'm like why am I up!


----------



## dreamer26 (May 1, 2007)

missvi said:
			
		

> This happens to me all the time!
> I get up and start praying for people at 4:00am or 5:45 am.
> Most times, I'm like why am I up!


 
I know once I knew what was going on, sometimes I would find myself telling God,  just 5 more minutes, but now that I take it more serious God has done some awesome things in my life through prayer.

So now when I haven't been awaken in the night for a period of time I began to say Lord what's going on because I don't want to get to the point where I can't be used by God.  

I now count it an priveledge and an honor.

Thank you Jesus.


----------



## dreamer26 (May 1, 2007)

star said:
			
		

> Anoint your bed the devil is trying to discourage you from getting up. So, he is making it hard to sleep again so you will be mad you got up in the first place. I have the same problem from time to time and I get my oil out and anoint bed in Jesus name and it works everytime. You must perioidic anoint bed maybe every few days or when lead by God. By the way say a prayer for me Ms. Intercessor when you get up I need favor from God with my career battle and court case. *God mainly speaks to his leaders between the hours of 2-4 am and of course other times of day too but from 2-4am is a very intimate time for God.*




*I don't know if I'm a leader but he does speak  between 2-4 I truly believe that.  I'm learning more and more to be obedient in this area.  I thought for a long time I had a sleep problem.  I use to take Tylenol PM to help me sleep through the night.  I thought it was Menopause.  I wished as a baby my spiritual gifts were attached to the heal of my feet so I would know what I'm called to do.  *


----------



## gn1g (May 1, 2007)

Plead the Blood of Jesus over your mind, body and soul.  Put on an keep on your helmet of salvation.  You must also bind every spirit of retaliation and command all second heaven activity operating over your head and life to cease.  Jam shut every portal and entrance that the enemy has access through.  There is tremendous POWER IN THE BLOOD.  PLEAD IT!  You'll be fine, don't come off the wall.  God is looking for people to stand in the gap.  Put on some really soft christian music like Terry MacAlmon Benny Hinn kind of music and then go back to sleep.  Declare that all of your dreams are God given dreams.  Girl *you are headed for the biggest greatest breakthru you've ever seen! * Let me know when it happens.

Pray for me.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 1, 2007)

I too am an intercessor.  Fourth Watch prayer (usually between 3-6am) is an awesome time to pray and that is why intercessors get up during those times.

Relaxerrehab, after you pray, read the Word of God and let the Word saturate your mind before falling asleep.  It works for me every time.
Remember, the Word of God is powerful and sharper than any two-edged sword.  

Blessings.


----------



## PaperClip (May 1, 2007)

Thank you, dear ladies, for your responses. They are very helpful and encouraging!


----------



## ClassicBeauty (May 1, 2007)

One Sunday while I was visiting a different church with some of my family, I heard the minister say that when God is waking you in the middle of the night, it's probably not so that you can balance your checkbook or watch TV! It's because He wants to spend some private time with you. Every since then, when I wake up in the middle of the night (often between 3-4) I just start thanking God and talking to Him. I usually pray till I fall back asleep.

I don't think I would call myself an intercessor yet, but with the things that God is doing in my life...only God knows what's next.


----------



## mommylioness (May 1, 2007)

This thread has been a blessing to me.  Revelation is truly wonderful.  May God bless each and every one of you with the desires of your hearts in Jesus' Mighty and Holy Name.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (May 1, 2007)

This used to happen to me more when I was younger.  If there were people sick, I would be awakened in the early morning and just pray pray pray a very imploring pleading type of prayer.  It hasn't happened recently, though.  But I will let God know He can come to me at any time.


----------



## cocoberry10 (May 1, 2007)

Wow, I'm overwhelmed by this.  Congratulations to you ladies who are intercessors.  It's amazing what the Lord can do!  RelaxerRehab, I know you will be fine.  Today, I had a moment where the devil was trying to take over my thoughts with negativity, and I had to put out a prayer request to you wonderful ladies.  I am really fighting dealing with the devil trying to bring negative thoughts into my head.  It's a constant battle, but remember with the blood, it's a TKO!


----------

